# New Here



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone. We are newbies from Michigan. We have an Outback 28rsds that we cant wait to take delivery on. We have only had a pop up so we are feeling a bit ignorant. I thank all of you for all of the great info here. It was this site that helped us decide between this model and the KZ. Happy trails


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't normally get to say Welcome to Outbackers before some of the other welcome wagon people so I feel lucky today!!

Welcome to Outbackers
Happy Camping and Post often!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congats on the new TT and welcome to the site. You will love your new Outback even more once you get to go camping.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback, and welcome to the forum









John


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome! I understand how you feel! We are former popup owners too, and we plan to go camping with family members for the first couple of trips we take...we've never camped in something with a bathroom, and we can't remember how to work our awning!

I hope your OB arrives soon!

Cheryl


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!







Great choice for the Outback.







If you haven't already done so, be sure and check the link for the MI Summer Rally in August.

Happy camping


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.








You're gonna love it.

You have joined an elite group with impeccable taste in travel trailers - namely 28 owners.







Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our world!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers








I hope you enjoy your new Outback

Happy camping
willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi yesallmine
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 28rsds!! 

Glad you chose the Outback!
Ask tons of questions, that's what we're here for...to help!
Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the new trailer. We have a 28RSDS too and love it. It is nice to see another Michigander.

Now if we could just get the snow to stop so we could enjoy the trailers.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group.







Enoy the new Outback


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! We new NOTHING about camping in a TT when we bought our OB this past August. We asked many questions before we went and had plenty after our first trial run. Pack an notepad and pencil with you for all of those questions that will come up on your first trip. When you get home you can post your questions here and you'll be sure to have dozens of responses in no time at all!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Trevor said:


> It is nice to see another Michigander.
> 
> Now if we could just get the snow to stop so we could enjoy the trailers.


What Trevor said!








Congrats on your new Outback.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

Congratulations on the new Outback. Although we don't have the 28, we have a 25RSS, we did move from a popup.

You're gonna like it


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Hopefully we will see some of you Mid-westerners around the campfire!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome yesallmine to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS nice model

Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to a most excellent extended family of sorts. As you will come to find out, our forum is full of great information, humor and friendly folks. I hope know you will enjoy your OB, and do hope you will ask questions, and post often...Happy Camping....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group. We made the same move over the winter. Just over a month until I get to roll it out of storage and start setting it up to camp in!







Enjoy it!


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome. We just got the 28rsds last month. Will take our first trip in April!! Enjoy.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Nathan and Virginia Creeper --anything I should know???? Whats challenging or tricky? We are supposed to do our run through with the service guys this weekend. Our sales guy recommended video taping the session. Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

One of our most senior members and a Moderator has compiled a great Pre-Delivery-Checklist (PDI).

His Outbacker name is NDJollyMon and you can find his list here.

Many others have found this list to be invaluable.

Take your time with the inspection. Take notes, and video tape if you wish. You probably will forget how to do something that was shown to you during the inspection. Don't fret. That's why this forum is here!

Most importantly, if you find something that is not to your satisfaction, make the dealership COMMIT to making it right. They either do it right then and there, keep the camper until it's to your liking, or sign an IUO to guarantee they will do it at another date.

Good luck and Happy Camping!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> One of our most senior members and a Moderator has compiled a great Pre-Delivery-Checklist (PDI).
> 
> His Outbacker name is NDJollyMon and you can find his list here.
> 
> ...


What he said...plus if you can swing it, leave the kids at hame. I know they are excited to get the trailer, but you will be better off without them there. You can give the dealer your undivided attention and you won't be in a rush to get the inspection over.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the checklist. Ive got it copied and ready! As for the kids--there is no way we could take our one year old and learn anything. So you are absolutely right about not taking them!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

yesallmine said:


> Hey Nathan and Virginia Creeper --anything I should know???? Whats challenging or tricky? We are supposed to do our run through with the service guys this weekend. Our sales guy recommended video taping the session. Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks.


Just like the others said, leave the kids home, go over the PDI checklist. Make sure everything is set up to your satisfaction prior to leaving with the TT. The one big difference I noticed with towing over the pop up (besides the 10'x8' sail behind me) was the ease in backing it up. The 28 is long enough that it is realtively slow to react and therefore rather easy to back up (with a spotter of course!). Good luck and have fun.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Nathan. We will keep you all posted !


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your new camper. Where did you purchase Walters or General?


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

General Rv--Wixom. Think we got a good deal but only future service will determine that!!!


----------

